# 6 Bay chargers?



## Viper_SA (2/1/16)

Who has stock of 6 bay chargers, or bigger?


----------



## Vapers Corner (2/1/16)

Hi @Viper_SA 

We have stock on our site: 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/efest-luc-blu6-oled-intelligent-charger-532?category=100

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

